# Dawn At Kingdom Of Elf - 4' Tank



## guandarkness (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## guandarkness (Nov 7, 2007)

Title <Dawn At Kingdom Of Elf>

Tank Size
120 x 45 x 45cm(48 x 18 x 18 in)

Plants
1>Anubias Barteri.nana 2>Eleocharis Acicularis 
3>Glossostigma Elatinoides 4>Hygrophila Difformis
5>Limnophila aromatica 6>Windelov 7>Microsorum Pteropus
8>Rotala Macrandra 9>Rotala Sp "Colarata
10>Vesicularia sp. ''Christmas''
11>Vesicularia Montagne 12>Cabomba furcata

Fish
15 Rasbora heteromorpha, 25 Black Phantom Tetra, 5 Rosy tetra, 
3 Siamese Algae Eater, 6 Otocinclus hoppei

Decorative Materials
Driftwood, rock

Background 
Nil

Lighting
Philip 865FL 36w x 4 , T5 28w x 2 or MH 150w x 2

Filtration
Dolphin Canister C1000 x 2

Additional
ADA Aqua Soil Amazoma + Aqua Sand + ADA Brighty K + 
Brighty Shade + Brighty Step 2 + Seachem Flourish iron + JBL Iron Fert


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice tank design! I love when plants grow to the top. Good plant growth too!

What type of metal halide lights are those? They look really nice!


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

Lovely tank


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

This is absolutely beautiful! I love your trimming technique and that Cabomba furcata is just AWESOME.

Nice work, a great sense of depth!!


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

This is a very nice tank, I love the reds and how they are worked into the tank, and the Java fern at the top back like that is awesome. Great Job!


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

I too like tanks that seem to have height.
Not only are there levels/layers going from front to back, but there are many levels going from the bottom to the top. 

Very good use of the upper levels of the tank. The tank looks full, but still with a lot of open space. A "maze" of open space going in and out, up and down. 

I like it a lot, and the plants look really healthy also.

How did you come up with the name?

-Mike B-


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Awesome tank, lots of secluded little areas in there :thumbsup:


----------



## guandarkness (Nov 7, 2007)

FacePlanted said:


> I too like tanks that seem to have height.
> Not only are there levels/layers going from front to back, but there are many levels going from the bottom to the top.
> 
> Very good use of the upper levels of the tank. The tank looks full, but still with a lot of open space. A "maze" of open space going in and out, up and down.
> ...


thanks for all the reply and commends

about the title, 
at first i just want to name this scape with something creativity
and suite this full "fairly tales" style scape,
and that cave really give me a strong feeling that those elves
will be a great place for them to stay...

dawn mean white background..... 

thanks


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

Ahhh, the title makes more sense to me now. 
It is very "fairy-tale-ish"

-Mike B-


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I really get a fairy tale feeling looking at your scape, you picked the pefect name for it, thats one thing I always struggle with myself. 

seems like a TON of light for the tank size have you had any algae struggles? whats your lighting schedule like, just currious. 

awesome tank by the way  thanks for sharing


----------



## mikeosoft (Nov 7, 2007)

This is the first time I've seen a tank without a background that I really like because of it. Now I'm thinking about doing mine white instead of black.


----------



## guandarkness (Nov 7, 2007)

mikeosoft said:


> This is the first time I've seen a tank without a background that I really like because of it. Now I'm thinking about doing mine white instead of black.


thanks for all the reply and commends 

i think this "Elf" scape is suitable for white background effect.
if you without background or want to get a white background,
you must prepare some space behind your tank, 
to place or hang your extra light source to shine your wall or white cardboard, 
to get a pure white background, 
actually it is quite turf when you want to get a white background shot.
have to try a lot of times and adjustment.


----------



## guandarkness (Nov 7, 2007)

to davis.1841

I think my huge amount of Hygrophila Difformis in my tank help me keep my NO3 at low level, 
I on my CO2 24 hours, I have noticed that when I keep my CO2 higher & NO3 lower,
all the red plants pearl for most of the day and will help get rid of all the algae.


----------

